# Anyone quail hunting?



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

My father and I belong to a club in Leesburg. We release 10 quail each week. The dogs have been doing better each week. Just gotta get them seasoned in.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I went to a preserve and shot some last weekend, then ate them last night.


I don't live close enough to those southern counties that are huntable to be able to effectivly scout/hunt them, so I gotta go pay for em.

It was good hunt though, good guide, good dog, we hit everything that flew.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

thats a pretty looking setter on the left, don't see that color often


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry, one on the right is pretty too


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

i hunt belmont county have not seen quail in quit a few years=hope they come back at some point


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

We live close to some of the hunt able counties but don't have any places to go anymore. All of our old grounds have been turned into houses, so it's pay to hunt for my father and I too. Is odnr trying to release any quail? I know they release tons of pheasants, but what about the native quail? Anyone know if the release quail or how I can try to make a case for releasing them??


----------

